# Houston, TX



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

Is there a SA support group in anywhere in Houston or anywhere in Texas?


----------



## Justonekitty (Apr 12, 2010)

Im from TX but shy. I dont do well at talking on the phone. Sorry.


----------



## Sickledeadcell (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f12/houston-support-group-29326/


----------



## sfree (Jan 11, 2011)

hi, i am kinda new to this site. I live near Houston as well, and would love to meet with other SA people. let me know if you find anything out. I'm glad to know that there is someone my age in Houston who has SA as well, I sometimes feel like I'm the only one.


----------

